# Drug testing procedure



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Just curious, does it matter?


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

Sure does.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If you quit smoking weed, you won't have to worry about this stupid stuff like this. Simple really.


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

Drug testing is stupid. What I do outside of work should not matter. If I show up to work high or drunk then fire me, but if I use it to relax at home and show up to work sober, then it shouldn't be a problem. It's a damn shame that some people couldn't be responsible and ****ed it up for everyone.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

The Tank said:


> Drug testing is stupid. What I do outside of work should not matter. If I show up to work high or drunk then fire me, but if I use it to relax at home and show up to work sober, then it shouldn't be a problem. It's a damn shame that some people couldn't be responsible and ****ed it up for everyone.


this is the nature of human beings. figure out a way to change the world, and you can smoke it up.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Regardless of anyones stance on drug testing, its a part of being in the workforce. If an employer chooses to drug test, that is his right. As a worker I have the right to abide or go elsewhere. Its all about priorities in life. As I get older, I realize my priority is my family. One sure way to avoid drug testing is to own your own business but most people are not willing to do what it takes.


----------



## metsen duts (Jan 14, 2015)

if its in your system techinacally you are under the influence its bull**** i know, but if you plan on doing any kind of skilled labor go ahead and quit because they will test rat or union. in my local the employer and pull randoms along with the apprenticeship, not to forget that some military bases and industrial plants will test you before you get on premises. moral of the story the ibew is a very completive organization to get into so if its what you really want to do quit and wait til you get your masters and own buisness and do what you want to, or you can lay brick or hang sheetrock and burn all you want but who wants to do that ****


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

metsen duts said:


> if its in your system techinacally you are under the influence its bull**** i know, but if you plan on doing any kind of skilled labor go ahead and quit because they will test rat or union. in my local the employer and pull randoms along with the apprenticeship, not to forget that some military bases and industrial plants will test you before you get on premises. moral of the story the ibew is a very completive organization to get into so if its what you really want to do quit and wait til you get your masters and own buisness and do what you want to, or you can lay brick or hang sheetrock and burn all you want but who wants to do that ****


I see. So when tests are done at the facilities that you're going to work at, is someone watching you pee, or do you go in the restroom by yourself?


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The Tank said:


> I see. So when tests are done at the facilities that you're going to work at, is someone watching you pee, or do you go in the restroom by yourself?



I've never had someone watch me pee. But maybe they should if it helps to weed out the trashy little punks who would cheat on a piss test 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

Wouldn't have to cheat if I was judged based on my performance, not what I outside of work.


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

The Tank said:


> I see. So when tests are done at the facilities that you're going to work at, is someone watching you pee, or do you go in the restroom by yourself?


I think you're missing the point. I tend to agree with you that what you do on your time really is your business. The flaw I see in your situation is that what you do on your time also seems to affect your employability.. hence your questions.

If you're that concerned I can only assume you're about to have a career change because you won't pass the drug testing. Who will you blame when you don't?

Pete


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Its been years since I have had one but years ago they would stand right behind you while you produce your sample. Right when you were through they would check the temperature to make sure it was body temp. Now its usually just a shaved spot on your arm.


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

Pete m. said:


> I think you're missing the point. I tend to agree with you that what you do on your time really is your business. The flaw I see in your situation is that what you do on your time also seems to affect your employability.. hence your questions.
> 
> If you're that concerned I can only assume you're about to have a career change because you won't pass the drug testing. Who will you blame when you don't?
> 
> Pete


I get the point. I just have to be smart enough to get around it.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The Tank said:


> Wouldn't have to cheat if I was judged based on my performance, not what I outside of work.



It's the employers right to make the rules when it comes to choosing its employees. If you don't like it why don't you go work for some company that doesn't give a shît what its employees do, there's plenty of them out there that need guys like you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

Magoo5150 said:


> Its been years since I have had one but years ago they would stand right behind you while you produce your sample. Right when you were through they would check the temperature to make sure it was body temp. Now its usually just a shaved spot on your arm.


If they did hair, they would have to take it to a lab.


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

ponyboy said:


> It's the employers right to make the rules when it comes to choosing its employees. If you don't like it why don't you go work for some company that doesn't give a shît what its employees do, there's plenty of them out there that need guys like you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


List of companies, please.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

The Tank said:


> I get the point. I just have to be smart enough to get around it.


This speaks volumes. What other regulations will you try to"get around" if they dont fit your way of thinking.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I gave up testing drugs in the 70's!:whistling2:


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

Magoo5150 said:


> This speaks volumes. What other regulations will you try to"get around" if they dont fit your way of thinking.


That's the only one.


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 18, 2012)

The Tank said:


> List of companies, please.



Just call every contractor in the phone book and ask if they drug test or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete m. (Nov 19, 2011)

The Tank said:


> I get the point. I just have to be smart enough to get around it.


I beg to differ... if you "get the point" then you must also understand that the person that signs your paycheck doesn't agree with your point of view. Regardless of how you may feel about your business on your time it is what it is.

Pete


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

No offense but if drugs are more important to you than long term financial health, good health and welfare benefits and a nice career then go find a job where you can do your drugs.

I don't care if you do them - your choice, but why bother becoming a union electrician then, because you will not last. Beyond the local testing you as an apprentice, and random testing as an apprentice, then yearly and randoms, nearly every site of any consequence will have their own testing. Heck many sites have background checks and some even have psych evaluations.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

If I didnt know better I would swear I smell a Troll


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

Do any of you guys know if plumbing would be a better choice? I'm not going to stop smoking pot because I suffer from insomnia. Weed is the only natural thing that works. I smoke an indica strain and in 20 min, I fall asleep like a baby that just got breastfed. I do not want to take "legal" pills that will give me side effects. It would be cool if I didn't have to rely on pot to fall asleep, but it is what it is.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Painters use to blaze up alot. Not sure anymore. Hell even McD's does testing.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

The Tank said:


> Do any of you guys know if plumbing would be a better choice? I'm not going to stop smoking pot because I suffer from insomnia. Weed is the only natural thing that works. I smoke an indica strain and in 20 min, I fall asleep like a baby that just got breastfed. I do not want to take "legal" pills that will give me side effects. It would be cool if I didn't have to rely on pot to fall asleep, but it is what it is.


Put down the smart phone, the screen messes up you natural sleep cycle. Or file for SSI, then you can smoke all you want.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

The Tank said:


> Do any of you guys know if plumbing would be a better choice? I'm not going to stop smoking pot because I suffer from insomnia. Weed is the only natural thing that works. I smoke an indica strain and in 20 min, I fall asleep like a baby that just got breastfed. I do not want to take "legal" pills that will give me side effects. It would be cool if I didn't have to rely on pot to fall asleep, but it is what it is.


Yes plumbing would be a much better choice. Once you get to be a really good plumber, you will probably have to switch over to coke though.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

You should look into getting a job at Unisom.


----------



## The Tank (Mar 20, 2015)

backstay said:


> Put down the smart phone, the screen messes up you natural sleep cycle. Or file for SSI, then you can smoke all you want.


I don't use my phone before I fall asleep. I could be tired as hell, but still won't be able to sleep. I'm a bodybuilder and workout 4 times a week for 3 hours and that still won't make me tired enough to fall asleep. Only pot can knocks me out. I've tried melatonin but it didnt work.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Does anyone know if EZ-Wider tests for drugs?


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Honestly, I have family members that are IBEW, and are able to smoke pot (after work) with no issues. It seems to depend on the site they are working on.
They know they will be at x site and they test, they stop.
Doesn't seem worth it to me though to play Russian roulette.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

wildleg said:


> Yes plumbing would be a much better choice. Once you get to be a really good plumber, you will probably have to switch over to coke though.


With shark bite fittings available now.....you can pretty much just get loaded on whatever and still plumb pretty damn well.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

Some guys can get by, although it will limit the jobs they will be able to go on. 

Others are not so lucky. There is at least one apprentice a year getting the boot due to the one strike rule of zero tolerance. 

The company I work for hired a Forman from the middle of the list. They sent him to a drug test job. He refused the test when he heard where he was going instead of making the company look bad. That decision got him sent back to the hall. You can see how life choices will have an impact on your career. 

I am glad I don't have to worry about these things.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

Maybe you should just move to Washington. state and work in the weed industry. I read the upper jobs at grow houses can pay up to $90K


----------



## 636to105 (Jan 27, 2015)

The Tank said:


> Do any of you guys know if plumbing would be a better choice? I'm not going to stop smoking pot because I suffer from insomnia. Weed is the only natural thing that works. I smoke an indica strain and in 20 min, I fall asleep like a baby that just got breastfed. I do not want to take "legal" pills that will give me side effects. It would be cool if I didn't have to rely on pot to fall asleep, but it is what it is.


Plenty of natural or homeopathic methods to dealing with insomnia instead of being a burn out. 
It really sounds like you're making every excuse to avoid/defeat the testing. So if dope is that important, I dunno go be a landscaper or work in a call centre or something that doesn't require testing.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

The Tank said:


> I'm not going to stop smoking pot because I suffer from insomnia. Weed is the only natural thing that works. I smoke an indica strain and in 20 min, I fall asleep like a baby that just got breastfed.
> It would be cool if I didn't have to rely on pot to fall asleep, but it is what it is.


Put on headphones and listen to The Wall followed by Darkside of the Moon by Pink Floyd. 
The flash backs should carry you thru.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

sparky970 said:


> Maybe you should just move to Washington. state and work in the weed industry. I read the upper jobs at grow houses can pay up to $90K


Is that the smuck on the lift changing grow bulbs?


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Some of these replies are so judgemental. I hope some of you don't fall off your high horses someday.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

When a person tries to defend the use of illeagal drugs (in most areas ) or how to circumvent employer rules and regulations, they open themselves up for whatever may come. Its hard to feel sorry for self inflicted wounds.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

4SQUARE said:


> Honestly, I have family members that are IBEW, and are able to smoke pot (after work) with no issues. It seems to depend on the site they are working on.
> They know they will be at x site and they test, they stop.
> Doesn't seem worth it to me though to play Russian roulette.


That local doesn't have a random drug test clause in the contract? I though the IO required that in all local contracts years ago. 

Our local was the last in the area to have it, and when we got that, the number of people on book 2 dropped to about half of what it was before we had the drug test clause.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> Some of these replies are so judgemental. I hope some of you don't fall off your high horses someday.


dude, this is like the 1000th drug testing thread in the last 6 months.. The funny thing is they all take a different tack . . .

FWIW, I'm all for the unions testing drugs . . . I just with they'd share.:laughing:


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Not to beat a dead horse, but in my opinion. 
I do not partake in weed, however I don't mind people who do. Occasionally, if you do it daily then it may be a habit. If you need it to sleep there is probably a bigger issue. 
Many companies probably don't have an issue with your own personal time. 
However once you go to a site that does care, its their rules of the door. That's it. 
Secondly if you are ever involved in a work place accident, 99% chance they will test you. 
You may not feel high, however it stays in your system for quite a while, and the tests don't differentiate between being high, or smoking yesterday. It will come back positive. 

So at some point you have to weigh your priorities. 
Weather you feel your use is harmless or not means nothing. Especially if you are involved in any incidence that warrants osha, or any other form of money being spent.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I and 4 of my guys took one this morning. We need it to work on certain jobs. Don't like it don't work. Seems easy peezy


----------



## icdubois (Nov 16, 2013)

Just wait till he says "but it's legal in my state" cause I know that's where this is headed, living in the same state an all.


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Ive already heard the one, "What if I vacation in ..... And its legal there". Who cares, company policy says NO.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

You are a slave to this government and your employer. You must obey your masters.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

remember the good ol days when the gubament helped people test the drugs ?


----------



## Magoo5150 (Mar 1, 2007)

Shockdoc said:


> You are a slave to this government and your employer. You must obey your masters.


Never bite the hand that feeds you if you do not want to feed yourself. I am not pro goverment, but if its my company its my rules. If someone doesnt like it they have the same opportunity in this great land of ours to go out and do their own thing. Most people just wont do it.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Why the hell is this so hard?! It's the way it is man, you can smoke dope, or you can work. It doesn't matter what the past, present, future, or your opinion is. This is just the way it is now, you have 2 choices, pick one.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

A drug test should not be a reason to terminate a employee. Anyone found to fail a field sobriety test at work should be a reason for termination. 
Think of all the money those labs will lose if they lose all those employers to push their miserable product on.


----------



## NacBooster29 (Oct 25, 2010)

Shockdoc said:


> A drug test should not be a reason to terminate a employee. Anyone found to fail a field sobriety test at work should be a reason for termination.
> Think of all the money those labs will lose if they lose all those employers to push their miserable product on.


Being a single man shop, is vastly different than working on some of these large projects. 
It boils down to dollars and cents and liabilities. 
If a site mandates certain policies than no contractor is going to change that, simply because it helps someone fall asleep. 
It is really pretty simple . There is plenty of room for personal choice. He can open his own shop and smoke all day if he chooses. 
If he wants to play their game, its their rules. That's how it works.


----------

